# Créer application grâce à un "caneva"



## franz1 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je travaille pour une entreprise qui vend des skates et je voudrais créer une application pour l'iphone qui permettrais de resencer les produits, des vidéos, des photos et les contacts.

Voici l'idée dès qu'un utilisateur cliquera sur l'application :


Produit -> "nom du produit "A"" -> image du produit "A"
"nom du produit "B"" -> image du produit "B"
"nom du produit "C"" -> image du produit "C"

Pulp68 tv -> "nom de la vidéo "A"" -> la vidéo "A" tourne
"nom de la vidéo "B"" -> la vidéo "B" tourne
"nom de la vidéo "C"" -> la vidéo "C" tourne

Photo -> ...

Contact -> une page toute conne avec du texte

-

Mais je ne suis pas développeur donc je voudrais savoir si des programmes / sites permettaient de faire ca en 2-3 clique.

Comme Xooit et leurs forum (désoler pour la pub)

Bonne journée et d'avances merci.

Cédric Nidecker.


----------



## franz1 (20 Janvier 2011)

up


----------



## franz1 (22 Janvier 2011)

je présume que c'est impossible c'est ca ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2011)

En 2-3 clic, il y a des solutions, mais payantes et cela demande quand même un formatage du site de base.

Il y a un fil sur le sujet, je ne l'ai plus en tête, fait une recherche.


----------

